# FS/FT Mitac 8355 laptop (excellent condition)



## Rusty 2k3

*FS/FT AMD 64-bit 3000+ laptop with radeon 9600Pro 128MB graphics +much more*

Hi there, i purchased this Laptop about 1 month ago and like it very much but can not justify having it because it never leaves my room, so im looking to sell it or trade for a monster desktop. UK Only please, here are the specs.

AMD Athlon 64 3000+
512MB DDR Ram
60 GIG 5400 RPM
15" UXGA
Radeon 9600 Pro 128MB
DVD-RW MultiFormat plus DVD-RAM drive
10/100MBit Ethernet (built in) also built in modem
A,B,G Wireless.

You can get about 3.5 hours out of this thing on the battery, and the screen quality is really nice.

This laptop also has 3 years on site waranty that can be transfared, no scratches, marks, chips, no dead pixles. Excellent Condition.

I have no feed back rateing though this is the first thing im selling, i can send pics, talk over the phone ect what every you need to authenticate me 

So im looking for either a great desktop to trade with or about £1000

Thanks

Rusty 2k3


----------



## Praetor

> You can get about 3.5 hours out of this thing on the battery, and the screen quality is really nice.


Just curiors, using the ultra-saving mode right?


----------



## Rusty 2k3

Hi there, well in battery mode thats what you get, its not ultra saving mode its just battery mode, i think the processor clocks doen to 800Mhz by defalt but the AMD power now drivers enable the processor speed to increase if the laptop needs it, example playing a game the laptop will increase the clock speed to suit the needs of the game, if you get my drift


----------



## Praetor

Ok fair enough  My P3-733 has a hard time hitting 3.5Hrs on battery (in full performanc mode) which was why I was asking


----------



## Rusty 2k3

aaahhh i see ok m8


----------



## Rusty 2k3

This lappy is still for sale looking for best offer about £900 or trade for nice gaming desktop


----------



## r00tz

I might be interested. Please email me at r00tz11@hotmail.com and we can talk more.


----------



## Rusty 2k3

Ok guys here are the pics people have been after, sorry it took so long.

http://www.darrenkelley.com/images/Picture 033.jpg
http://www.darrenkelley.com/images/Picture 034.jpg
http://www.darrenkelley.com/images/Picture 036.jpg
http://www.darrenkelley.com/images/Picture 037.jpg
http://www.darrenkelley.com/images/Picture 039.jpg
http://www.darrenkelley.com/images/Picture 040.jpg
http://www.darrenkelley.com/images/Picture 042.jpg
http://www.darrenkelley.com/images/Picture 043.jpg

If you would like anymore just ask 

These pics dont do justice to the quality of the lappy.


----------



## Praetor

Looks nice (too bad i'm not over in UK ... and i got a lappy)... but still, very nice


----------



## Rusty 2k3

this lappy is now sold. Thanks


----------

